# How to save the trees from goats?



## allanimals21 (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm looking to expand my goat pen but there are alot of trees in that area.  I would like to be able to keep them alive it at all possible.  The last tree that the goats were with they killed.  I've got 4ft high welded wire fencing I was going to wrap around them to see if that helped.  Any other ideas?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fencing them off so the goats can't eat them is about the only way you're gonna save them.  We have fenced around a couple in the pasture to protect them for the goats.


----------



## allanimals21 (Jun 30, 2012)

how far around them did you go and what did you use?  I was just going to wrap them with the wire?  Would I be better off going like a foot around each tree?


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wrapping them with the wire probably won't save them.  The goats will eat through all the open spots and destroy the tree - it might just take a little longer.

I used field fencing and t-posts and have the fencing a good 5 to 6 feet away from the tree.  I tried it with the fencing just 3 feet away and with the goats leaning and climbing on the fence- they got to the tree anyways. 

I then added chicken wire on top of the field fencing so they couldn't get their heads through... that stopped them completely --- although they still try at times to get to those trees.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

If you want to keep the trees from dying due to the goats, then really the only way is to put a fence around them or keep the goats away. When my goats eat all the browse they go right for the trees. My Kiko does are crazy about them. They strip it right off and continue to do it until it dies. Pain in the butt goats. haha


----------



## hcppam (Jun 30, 2012)

I have put 2x4s next to the tree trunks and then wrapped them in chicken wire, with the 2x4s holding the fencing a couple inches away for the bark, they cant get at them, so far so good.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jul 1, 2012)

It depends how low the branches are too - are you looking to just save the trunk, or are the branches low enough for them to eat?
I have fenced off a few young trees so the goats/sheep don't kill them. Since the branches are still low, I put the fence (electric, so they can't reach over either) right outside of the branches so they couldn't eat any part of the tree. 
If it's just the trunk, I love the idea of 2x4's and chicken wire so they can't reach...I would recommend using the smaller (1") type wire though...Goats can fit their noses through the 2" holes on normal chicken wire.


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2012)

This is a really weird thing to me. At work, there's a forest, not a large area, but 4 PB pigs, 6-8 goats from small to medium size. They are out there all the time, trees from 2in thick up to mature trees. Trees are all neatly trimmed up to about 4ft, which looks so nice and clean. No new sprouts and such, but no bark is being eaten by any of them. 
Obviously they did eat at the trees at some point, but once they couldn't reach over 4ft, they left them alone...
Luckily I've got lazy, well mannered homebody sheep.  
Goats...meh...=p


----------



## allanimals21 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well I've only seen my alpine wether eating the bark.  The fainters I've seen eat branches but not actually the trunk.  I was going to just trim them up high but my fiance wants me to protect them somehow.


----------



## hcppam (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried something new today, I spritzed the girls in the mouth with bitter apple spray for dogs and than sprayed the one tree I haven't wrapped...We'll see how that works, if the taste of the spray turns them off and for how long.


----------



## allanimals21 (Jul 2, 2012)

yea let me know if it does...I'm open to anything....not looking forward to fencing off the trees.  lol


----------



## hcppam (Jul 3, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> yea let me know if it does...I'm open to anything....not looking forward to fencing off the trees.  lol


I'm with you there! the chicken wire and 2x4s still working the best so far.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> I tried something new today, I spritzed the girls in the mouth with bitter apple spray for dogs and than sprayed the one tree I haven't wrapped...We'll see how that works, if the taste of the spray turns them off and for how long.


Our friend did that w/ their dog. Soon, she enjoyed the taste. We did it w/ water w/ our dogs. They LOVED it after a while. Started using vinegar. After a bit, yummy. Doubt it'll last long of them thinking its grss


----------

